#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  geluidssysteem op een ongestabiliseerd aggregaat

## -Cyriel-

Ik vraag me af of het mogelijk is om een geluidssysteempje aan te sluiten op een ongestabiliseerd aggregaat? 
Is dit veilig te doen of raden jullie het af..? Echt veel keus heb ik niet, dus help me aub aan een veilige oplossing...

Thanks

----------


## JVS

Gebruik de zoekfunctie eens, je zult een hoop topics tegenkomen waarin dit besproken is.

Mijn advies:
Zorg voor een behoorlijk overgedimensioneerd aggregaat, dus tenminste met een factor 2 tellen... Hoe kleiner je agg is, deste erger zal hij gaan "pendelen" door de sterk wisselende belasting. Zeker als je flinke subs gebruikt is dit een misselijk fenomeen. Door je agg flink te overdimensioneren zullen de spanningspieken tussen de "basklappen" minder groot worden.

En uiteraard: eerst METEN alvorens je spul aan te sluiten. frequentie altijd MINSTENS 50 hetz, spanning tussen 220 en 230 volt.. Met een goede multimeter met MIN/MAX functie en een 1000W bouwlampje of straalkacheltje (snel in/uitschakelen) kun je de grootte van de pieken al enigszins meten..

Suc6 ermee..

----------


## Carl

Het ligt er ook aan wat je gaat doen.
Ik gebruik voor spraak setjes weleens zo'n draagbaar aggie, van 1200 VA.
Dat is een heel eenvoudig dingetje, geen bouwmarkt kwaliteit, maar ik zou het ook geen evenementen machine willen noemen. Dat gaat perfect probleemloos, maar als je happy hardcore moet draaien is het zeker vragen om ellende!
Wat voor klus moet je doen, en wat voor aggregaat heb je voor ogen?

----------


## -Cyriel-

Het gaat om een feestje op een boot... De enige apparatuur die erop aangesloten zal worden is een Dynacord Powermax 3 setje (1400 watt), een bijbehorende PM2600 versterker, een Dateq Apollo en een Pioneer CMX 5000. De muziek zal voornamelijk house-achtig zijn en het aggregaatje wat ik in gedachten had is een 4KVA van de (jawel..) Bo-Rent.

----------


## Carl

Ja, het lijkt mij wel te gaan werken, je hebt iig een behoorlijke overcapaciteit.
Maar weten doe je het niet voor dat je getest hebt, kun je dat ding voor een uurtje testen, is Bo-Rent zo soepel?
Heeft die boot geen bruikbare 230V. aansluiting? de generator op een boot is zeker meer dan 4kW, of is het een roeiboot?
Ik heb lang geleden eens met een showorkest op een "partyboot" gestaan, en dat werkte prima, we werden wel gewaarschuwd door de mensen van de boot dat de stroomvoorziening niet zo stabiel was als op de wal, maar geen problemen gehad.

----------


## sis

3 weken terug een feestje gehad op een Flandria boot ( Antwerpen )
Ze vertelden mij op voorhand dat de stroomvoorziening gestabiliseerd was 
NOU, ik kan je vertellen , HELEMAAL niet , nope [V] :Frown: [xx(] 
Mijn voltmeter ging van 180 naar 230 op en neer op en neer op en neer [xx(]
Nooit meer , ik vertrouw het niet meer en heb geen zin om mijn materiaal naar de kl*ten te helpen  :Frown: [V]

Zit ik dan nog liever met moeder de vrouw lekker thuis  :Big Grin:  
sis

----------


## Carl

Nee, daar heb je helemaal gelijk in.
Als het kapot moet weet ik nog wel wat oplossingen.....

----------


## -Cyriel-

Sommigen van jullie maken me toch wel een beetje bang... :Wink: 

Is er niet gewoon iemand hier die nog een gestabiliseerd aggregaatje verhuurd..???

----------


## ronny

We kunnen jouw beter de ernstige gevolgen uitleggen dan jouw met een kluitje in het riet sturen....[:0]

Maar het hoeft allemaal niet zo erg te zijn. Voor een gestabiliseerd agregaat kan je het best naar een verhuurcentrum gaan. Boels, interrent, eurorent,.....  keuze genoeg daar zou ik zeggen.

mvg
ronny

----------


## JVS

Ik denk dat als je een ongestabiliseerd 4-5KVA dieselgeneratortje neemt dat dit voor jouw toepassing prima zal voldoen. Bij de wat kleinere setjes i.c.m. ongestab aggregaatjes is overdimensioneren de truc :-) Zorg gewoon voor een goede multimeter (fluke o.i.d.) waarmee je ook frequentie kan meten en houd frequentie en spanning goed in de gaten als je het vermogen langzaam opendraaid naar maximaal. Zolang de frequentie niet onder de 50Hz komt, en de spanningspieken niet boven de 230-235 volt is er niks aan de hand.

----------


## Gast1401081

huur een paar luidsprekers in met een gestabiliseerde voeding INTERN. 
die draaien van 100V tot en met 265 volt, en dat was je probleem.

mail me maar voor de specificaties. 

(zo beter, mod?)


verder zijn we hier bezig om een 400 &gt;&gt; 6*230V systeem te bouwen , juist voor dergelijke doeleinden, met een ingebouwde veiligheid, ook voor fase-0 wisselingen, en zwevende nullen. Bij twijfel : laat in het contract opnemen dat de organisator altijd voor een voldoende stabiele spanning zorgt, en schade aan aparatuur voor hem is.

----------


## -Cyriel-

Beste mensen, bedankt voor alle informatie en ideeen.. Ik heb toch maar het zekere voor het onzekere genomen en koop morgen een 3KVA gestabiliseerd benzine-aggregaatje voor 335,- (nieuw). Lijkt me een mooie en veilige oplossing!

----------


## Carl

Ja, lijkt me ook wel bijzonder goedkoop voor een gestabiliseerd toestelleke van 3kVA.
Of is 'ie "van de vrachtwagen gevallen"?
Bij de Makro kost een ongestabiliseerde van 700 VA al meer....

----------


## driesmees

Niet direct geluid maar,
de 3000W strobo's trekken ca 16A,
als je nu eens een 3kVA agregaat zet, zou de spanning dan erg schommelen?
of zou het stabiel blijven?(er word ongeregeld maar het volle vermoge gebruikt!!!)

----------


## Dikke Foaf

agreggaat max belasten is niet erg slim, zeker niet als het met zo'n fluctuerende last is. 
Stelregel: het aantal kva = max stroom per fase af te nemen. 
Uit een 32KVA kan je dus 32A 3f sleuren.
In theorie is het meer ja, maar dat is alleen bij een volledig resistieve last en zonder harmonischen.
Een strobo is denk ik de meest-klote-belasting die er bestaat voor een agreggaat.

----------

